# Eek! How to hide peeling skin??



## Kristen (Aug 9, 2007)

I find that my nose peels every now and then. Usually if there's a big flake I'll peel it off -- and yes I know that's terrible. Sometimes instead of having 'matured' skin underneath it's a bit raw. Then, it'll heal into a scrape/scab. I usually try to hide it with normal concealer but it always is slightly darker than the skin around it. It looks like I have pencil on my nose!

I was wondering if anyone knows how to hide "scabs" or peels. I have a wedding to go to this Saturday and I don't want people to ask me if I was sniffing the guest book!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 9, 2007)

I wouldn't put anything on peeling skin...except moisturizer...because pretty much all makeup will do is accentuate it. :/


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 9, 2007)

Moisturize. Cetaphil is my favorite moisturizer. If this is something that frequently occurs, you may want to consult a dermatologist.


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 9, 2007)

Try using a deep moisturizer the night before to allow it to soak into your skin. In the morning, maybe use a mild exfoliator to slough away some of the skin flakes.


----------



## kashleigh80 (Aug 10, 2007)

Moisturize and avoid using any powder products (as this will dry out the area more and accenuate the flakiness) and also avoid anything with shimmer on that area.  Sparklies will draw attention to wherever they are
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If it seems like you can't find a moisturizer strong enough....and it's a small area like on your nose...put a little chapstick on your finger or a Q-tip and apply it to the dry/flakey part.  It may not cover up the raw skin underneath but it'll super moisturize the dry edges so they won't be as noticeable.  I'm really fair and have sunburned many times.... I know about peeling skin, lol


----------



## me_jelly (Aug 10, 2007)

Up until the day of the event, definitely put Vitamin E oil on the wound/scab (you can break a Vit E capsule and use the oil inside) - do this twice a day, it will increase the healing speed.

When you put on your makeup that day, don't be powdered products like powder and powder foundation (if that's what you usually use) - it will enhance the dry area on the scab.  Instead, warm up a little bit of a thicker creamy concealer with you finger and dab a VERY SMALL amount on the area to conceal.


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 10, 2007)

I like the Vitamin E oil idea, I'll have to try this. I have this problem also. This last time it simple would not heal, but I wear reading glasses and I think the rubbing against it lended to that. But I started at night after cleansing pouring a capful or two of hydrogen peroxide over the spot to kill any germs then I put neosporin on the spot rather thickly and then a bandaid overnight to keep the moisture in and not rub off on my pillow. For some reason this has helped my wierd little spots to heal faster. But I agree when I try to hide them it just doesn't work very well. Hope something here works for you, let us know.


----------



## user79 (Aug 10, 2007)

Instead of covering it up, I'd try to get at the root of the problem and prevent the flaking of skin in the first place!

As people have mentioned, are you moisturizing enough? Is it caused by skin dryness?

Also, are you exfoliating your skin to get rid of dead skin cells? After exfoliating with a scrub or a mask, you should always follow up with a good moisturizer, depending on your skintype you need either a light one (oily skin) or a heavier one (dry skin.)

Also, look at the type of cleansers you're using for your face. Are they too harsh? Too drying? Switch to a more gentle face cleanser if necessary, and skip any kind of toners that contain alcohol.

Lastly, are you getting sunburned on your nose? If that's the case, use a daily moisturizer that contains spf 15 at least, or spf 20-30 for an overall sunblock on your nose.


----------



## xiahe (Aug 10, 2007)

moisturize, moisturize, moisturize!  and use a light exfoliator.  i really like Clinique's 7-day Scrub, it's pretty gentle but you're not supposed to use it on an active breakout.  i actually found that out with other exfoliators, too, like St. Ive's Apricot Scrub.  i have acne-prone skin and although the St. Ive's felt reeeeeally nice, it made my acne 32067209376091730962093607x worse.  really the gentlest way is to wash your face with w/e you use and use a washcloth.


----------

